# Where to purchase a tuned T-jet



## breaume (Feb 7, 2007)

I was wondering where I could buy a t-jet that is already hopped up. Could be AW or JL. the reason I ask Is I really would like to try a pretty good t-jet befroe I purchase all the presses and pullers and everything else that goes with it.

Brian


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I think you should try to build one yourself.. it can be very rewarding and then decide how far you want to take it.. here is a quick and dirty guide to making Coach's future hammer material go almost fast enough to escape grinding...

Using a nice (STRONG) flat head carefully pry off all 4 rims...
Apply Toothpaste ( 4out of 5 dentists say colgate I say whats 99 cents.) To the gears
Run the car full out for about 2-3 minutes first in one direction then revserse the direction.. 
Dismantle the car.. Remove the Brushes and get a set of thunderbrushes or other top quaility carbon replacement.
Clean away all traces of the toothpaste from every nock and cranny.
Reassemble the motor.
Remove the shoes and replace with Thundershoes or again any high quality shoe..
Adjust shoe travel.. there are many ways to do this using rubber spring stretch/compression. till you have a EVEN alighnment make sure the contact patch is uniform.
Replace Rims. and replace all the tires(tyres for our friends that still speak proper english). With Silicone tires of equal size on each axel.. I use Jakcs Bag o" rejects and they work fine for what we want to do around here...
Get a nice low body that YOU like not what someone likes as you'll drive better if you can be one with the car.. ( Richard Spinard.. gotta love the man). this may sound like a lot of work but its not its a lot of fun pretty cheap to do I bought my Thunderbrushes for I think 8 bucks on fleabay for a package of ten and my BSRT replacment shoes for 2 bucks and got enough to do 12 cars.. and before everyone says WOW coach 12 cars .. most parts are sitting in my parts bin.. lol...


Dave

Bust most of all have a lot of fun. and enjoy it don't let the hobby eat you up as we have seen over the years to a point they no longer have fun they obsese every little detail.. and remember..... Whatsa behind ya dunno matta....


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

*Raul Julia* "gumball rally"

After ripping rear view mirror from new ferrari....

:thumbsup:


----------



## breaume (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks coach.

Just to clarify your suggsetions are for the AW/JL t-jets. Right?



> Adjust shoe travel..


How do you tell if yu have a ggod amount of travel?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

breaume said:


> thanks coach.
> 
> Just to clarify your suggsetions are for the AW/JL t-jets. Right?
> 
> ...


Actually they were for a Aurora Tjet.. metal gears.....as for travel.. if it stays flat and doesn't hop its all good lol....I'm not a huge tjet racer, but shoe travel should leave a nice even wear with no high or low spots.. that basiclly applies for any type of shoe on any chassis. 


Coach


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*tuned tjet*

hi

i have both tjets and JLTO i have tuned. longer axles and racing fronts. email me for info

mike

[email protected]


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Also try JW's Speed Parts. He changed his web address, but this link to his old spot will redirect you:

http://www.csonline.net/vwalters


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I agree, build your own. You can do sooooo much with these cars! I think the drag record for an outlaw tjet is around 70 actual mph. All depends what you wanna spend. Check sluggercan.com for liks to hop-up parts.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I would be interested in doing a "build your own" thread for the board.
This would be from the ground up type build for a T-Jet, with caviats for differnt type of rules requirments. (nitro, fray, mahor etc.)
Would there be market for this here?
Would I get in trouble for recomending any specific suppliers?
I know that Coach is a good builder, as are many others here. May there could be a few guidlines established for such a thread to keep from getting in dutch with administrators.

any thoughts?
Tim Leppert
smalltime racing armatures


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

mtyoder said:


> I agree, build your own. You can do sooooo much with these cars! I think the drag record for an outlaw tjet is around 70 actual mph. All depends what you wanna spend. Check sluggercan.com for liks to hop-up parts.


I agree with the build your own crowd. I do however feel that purchasing a tuned chassis from a builder would be a good tool for the beginner to use as an example and benchmark to meet or subsequently beat. 

There are too many how to's and tutorials on the matter to single out any particular one. Let your fingers do the walking and spend some time familiarizing yourself with the tricks of the trade.

Keep a few things in mind when building any slot-

1. correct friction and binding before anything
2. ensure a good current path
3. Keep things lightweight
4. ensure that new or used wheels, tires, & axles run true
5. assume nothing, double check everything
6. when all else fails, return to the fundamentals


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Keep a few things in mind when building any slot-

1. correct friction and binding before anything
2. ensure a good current path
3. Keep things lightweight
4. ensure that new or used wheels, tires, & axles run true
5. assume nothing, double check everything
6. when all else fails, return to the fundamentals[/QUOTE]


And don't forget step 7. practice, practice, practice. the best "tuned" slot car won't do you crap if you can't keep it on the track (or is that what you meant by step 6 Bill?)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Good catch*



sethndaddy said:


> ............And don't forget step 7. practice, practice, practice. the best "tuned" slot car won't do you crap if you can't keep it on the track (or is that what you meant by step 6 Bill?)


Yeah I forgot that one Ed! The list could've gone on a ways, but like usual I was blathering on and elected to cut it short.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Take a look here...*



breaume said:


> I was wondering where I could buy a t-jet that is already hopped up. Could be AW or JL. the reason I ask Is I really would like to try a pretty good t-jet befroe I purchase all the presses and pullers and everything else that goes with it.
> 
> Brian


Take a look here...
Expensive, but you will not be disappointed...
BTW, if you order be sure to let them know what type of track you are running on so the car can be set up properly...


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Tjet*

I agree also..Sit down and destroy the car...LOL
Just kiddin..It is better to try and build 1 for yourself.That is how I learned. Listen to the ones who run Tjets and they will tell you what you need to know..The only thing i do different on the gears is instead of Toothpaste I use Valve grindin paste for auto valves...(Since I have it already..lol) Seems to work real great.. The only person that can build a car you can drive is the driver himself.If it don't handle just right you sit down and try different things till it handles at your drivin style...AW/JL chassis arent that expensive to experiment with.. :thumbsup: I sell a Fray Tjet evry once in awhile in the swap area..They aren't the exact top of the line but will get the job done.
Follow what the others have said and it will be worth the while to learn
and build..
Tjet Fray post would be awsome..That would help out the ones who want to learn the tricks of the trade..You have my :thumbsup: 
Caution: Tjets can cause addiction, loss of money, tired fingers, and loads of fun...


----------



## breaume (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. 



> I agree with the build your own crowd. I do however feel that purchasing a tuned chassis from a builder would be a good tool for the beginner to use as an example and benchmark to meet or subsequently beat.


This sums it up. I don't have a bench mark to know what a good one is. I am not looking for a true racer just something that runs well.



> Caution: Tjets can cause addiction, loss of money, tired fingers, and loads of fun...


This is a risk I am willing to take.  



> I would be interested in doing a "build your own" thread for the board.


If the admins would allow it I think it would add real value to the site. Just remeber to add photos for us t-jet challenged people.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> Keep a few things in mind when building any slot-
> 
> And don't forget step 7. practice, practice, practice. the best "tuned" slot car won't do you crap if you can't keep it on the track (or is that what you meant by step 6 Bill?)


 
I use to believe that till I purchased a FRAY car that had been run in the Quad City Quarrel. Not to say that you can't wreck it but it is awfully hard to drive it out of the slot. It is a pure pleasure to drive, I used it as a baseline and and soon built cars as good as it. Now this car was not a screamer but it was rock solid in any turn and that is what I wanted to duplicate. There is much that you can learn by examining someone elses craftsmanship Hiram Durant and one the KC racers are selling race ready FRAY Jets for somewhere in the $125.00 price range and trust me I have had several close friends purchase their cars and they said they were worth every penny.

Roger Corrie


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Breaume,

Drop me an email or PM...My friend has a tjet Fray style chassis he will sell. Maybe we can work somethin out so it will give ya an idea where to start. But the rest is up to you..(Step 7 as said in the book of sethdaddy)
Total cost 1 arm and 1 leg...lol


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Then there's step 8. If it runs like crap when your done throw it on the floor and stomp on it! Ok, I made that one up. :lol:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Good one..*

Never tried that step....LOL
Might just help straighten those twisted chassis problems.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

mtyoder said:


> Then there's step 8. If it runs like crap when your done throw it on the floor and stomp on it!



LMFAO, yeah, I've done that before.......and while the car didn't really run better I certainly FELT better afterwards :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*You guys kill me!*



mtyoder said:


> Then there's step 8. If it runs like crap when your done throw it on the floor and stomp on it! Ok, I made that one up. :lol:


Hey MT, Doesn't step #8, AKA the "Slot Car Stomp" technically come under the heading of fine tuning? Just before the BFH and drinkmore beer sub-headings.  

Gear Buster, I like to light mine on fire before I give them the stomp. Seems to speed the straightening process. :thumbsup:


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

"There is much that you can learn by examining someone elses craftsmanship Hiram Durant and one the KC racers are selling race ready FRAY Jets for somewhere in the $125.00 price range and trust me I have had several close friends purchase their cars and they said they were worth every penny."

That other K.C. racer is Steve Ward. FOUR time fray team championships and 1 indi crown.
He's the best builder I know, and I know some. You can't go wrong with a Ward/Durant car


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

mtyoder said:


> Then there's step 8. If it runs like crap when your done throw it on the floor and stomp on it! Ok, I made that one up. :lol:


Actually, I use the nearest concrete wall. Saves wear and tear on my feet and shoes with the same results or better. :freak: rr


----------

